# Seeking players interested in Pathfinder, D&D 3.5 or 5e



## halfdragon62 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello all, 


  I have recently moved to Christchurch, New Zealand and I am currently seeking local players interested in playing Pathfinder, D&D 3.5 or 5e.


  Please let me know if you are interested via the board or private message.


----------

